# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Les Bananiers

## shihadehs

Dined there last night.  It was simply delightful.  A fine example of laid back, casual old style St. Barts.  Nothing pretentious.  The shrimp Thai salad was amazing, one of the better salads we have had on the island so far.  And of course the pizza always pleases the palate.  And our waitress could not have been sweeter.  We left with huge smiles on our faces...

----------


## amyb

You nailed it. You also selected my dinner choices. When not going their for the pizzaThen the  sweet breads with morels is my fine dining favorite dish.

You are on a roll.keep it up.

----------


## le_reve

> Dined there last night.  It was simply delightful.  A fine example of laid back, casual old style St. Barts.  Nothing pretentious.  The shrimp Thai salad was amazing, one of the better salads we have had on the island so far.  And of course the pizza always pleases the palate.  And our waitress could not have been sweeter.  We left with huge smiles on our faces...



Les Bananiers is always a solid choice.  The food is great, the prices are reasonable.  I have never had a bad meal there!

----------


## GramChop

> Les Bananiers is always a solid choice.  The food is great, the prices are reasonable.  I have never had a bad meal there!



 :thumb up:

----------


## GramChop

> Dined there last night.  It was simply delightful.  A fine example of laid back, casual old style St. Barts.  Nothing pretentious.  The shrimp Thai salad was amazing, one of the better salads we have had on the island so far.  And of course the pizza always pleases the palate.  And our waitress could not have been sweeter.  We left with huge smiles on our faces...



Sounds perfect!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We like it for lunch best, but its always a winner.

----------


## Bilnan248

Have to ask……is the hardest working pizza man, Luigi back??      We have missed him!!!!!!

----------


## amyb

Yes! YES and YES! Love Luigi and last week we enjoyed his magic touch and delighted to have him back in Colombier.

Enjoy.

----------


## PeterLynn

Pizza fermiere here we come!

----------


## Cwater

> Dined there last night.  It was simply delightful.  A fine example of laid back, casual old style St. Barts.  Nothing pretentious.  The shrimp Thai salad was amazing, one of the better salads we have had on the island so far.  And of course the pizza always pleases the palate.  And our waitress could not have been sweeter.  We left with huge smiles on our faces...



my mouth is watering.  Looking forward to June…

----------


## Max1030

Always, we never miss it.. and don't forget the Soirées moules frites.

----------


## JJHarrington

> Dined there last night.  It was simply delightful.  A fine example of laid back, casual old style St. Barts.  Nothing pretentious.  The shrimp Thai salad was amazing, one of the better salads we have had on the island so far.  And of course the pizza always pleases the palate.  And our waitress could not have been sweeter.  We left with huge smiles on our faces...



 concur AND do not forget the Escargots 6 were not enough had to upgrade to 12 delish !!!  Concur with service as well outstanding !!!
  JJH

----------


## TERP37

One of our favorites!!

----------


## jrosen

Today I find myself giddy with anticipation! Its the first day of our travel week. Arrive Friday Les Bananiers is one of a few restaurants we will hit twice. Iam such a fan of the pizza its hard to venture out. Although I must say some of your reviews make it real tempting! Well see what happens

----------


## amyb

See what happens? No one we know ever starved on St Barths, Jimmy.

----------

